# 7909 Repair



## jimmy2345 (Jul 12, 2010)

Does anyone know who will repair these units anymore? 

I think I just need a new lazer pickup installed.


Pyramid Audio nor Alpine will fix them and United Radio told me they weren't sure because their computer base doesn't show them as EVER repairing one.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I know a guy in Vegas that might and I say might because I havnt asked. I have used him and I would trust him with anything.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i think our ''friend'' burnt one too many bridges, here on diyma...


----------



## sniper5431 (Dec 8, 2009)

Car Audio at CarAudio.com

has many wise people. They should be able to assist you.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

I know he can't hear me, but throw that old outdated hunk of junk in the garbage can.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

my guy can probably fix it just depends on if he is busy working for his big contract companies right now. he is very familiar with Alpine


----------



## sniper5431 (Dec 8, 2009)

he is banned for now Jax


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

sniper5431 said:


> he is banned for now Jax



Who?


----------



## rommelrommel (Apr 11, 2007)

JAX said:


> Who?


The OP.

And he isn't banned for "now," he's just banned.


----------



## Louisiana_CRX (Feb 18, 2008)

What did he get banned for ?


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

Louisiana_CRX said:


> What did he get banned for ?


The thread about "how many hot dogs will fit in chad's mom's vagina?" was a start.


----------



## Louisiana_CRX (Feb 18, 2008)

Any word on where to get a 7909 fixed? I need to get mine repaired...It is in mint condition except the cd part


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

JAX said:


> my guy can probably fix it just depends on if he is busy working for his big contract companies right now. he is very familiar with Alpine





Louisiana_CRX said:


> Any word on where to get a 7909 fixed? I need to get mine repaired...It is in mint condition except the cd part


PM Jax. He's got someone he has sent stuff to for repair.


----------



## Louisiana_CRX (Feb 18, 2008)

I may have to do that...I have a nice DEX P1R that needs repair also


----------



## sniper5431 (Dec 8, 2009)

car audio repair centre, subwoofer reckoning, refurbished car audio,electronics repair

Robb recommends these guys. He had his 7909 repaired there and was happy.


----------

